# Uber Victim Stepped Suddenly in Front of Self-Driving Car



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/u...ont-of-self-driving-car/ar-BBKtjOI?li=BBnb7Kz


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

chitownXdriver said:


> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/u...ont-of-self-driving-car/ar-BBKtjOI?li=BBnb7Kz


Dude, the Uber employee served time for armed robbery.... Lol.....and they deactivate drivers for stupid stuff but hire criminals


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

chitownXdriver said:


> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/u...ont-of-self-driving-car/ar-BBKtjOI?li=BBnb7Kz


The self driving Uber car was speeding, never slowed down, & had a " Safety Driver" In Ubers self driving car to correct things if Ubers self driving car made a Boo Boo? I always thought a Uber engineer was behind these cars, not someone they pull off the street? How much was that Safety driver making per hour or trip? why doesn't media ask these questions.jmo


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

1974toyota said:


> The self driving Uber car was speeding, never slowed down, & had a " Safety Driver" In Ubers self driving car to correct things if Ubers self driving car made a Boo Boo? I always thought a Uber engineer was behind these cars, not someone they pull off the street? How much was that Safety driver making per hour or trip? why doesn't media ask these questions.jmo


They don't make much....I drove a couple of safety drivers....think they said 11-12 per hour. When they first started driving and testing those vehicle's here, it was engineers behind the wheel, now scrubs.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

1974toyota said:


> why doesn't media ask these questions.jmo


Because "the media" arent journalists.. That profession died out a few years ago..
The job of a journalist was to gather information, report the truth, and ask the tough questions, as you mentioned.
The job of "The media" is to get ratings and clicks.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

we'll believe it when we see the video

and how was it that the sdc was speeding ? is it programmed to allow for speeding ?


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

IERide said:


> Because "the media" arent journalists.. That profession died out a few years ago..
> The job of a journalist was to gather information, report the truth, and ask the tough questions, as you mentioned.
> The job of "The media" is to get ratings and clicks.


Agreed, i guess i'll turn onto CNN and watch them beat up trump 24/7,jmo


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> we'll believe it when we see the video
> 
> and how was it that the sdc was speeding ? is it programmed to allow for speeding ?


The police briefing said the car was traveling at 38 MPH in a 35 MPH zone. They had access to all the Uber techie stuff from the car.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Stop posting BS. It was not sudden. Here is the video - https://uberpeople.net/threads/poli...-driving-car-that-killed-a-pedestrian.248853/


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

IERide said:


> Because "the media" arent journalists.. That profession died out a few years ago..
> The job of a journalist was to gather information, report the truth, and ask the tough questions, as you mentioned.
> The job of "The media" is to get ratings and clicks.


I beg to differ. I understand corporate media will spread corporate BS propaganda, but if you check the last 12 pages on this section of the forum, before this fatal accident I've posted 103 articles from different media outlets, questioning or denouncing the flaws of and the lies about self driving cars technology.

All you have to do is look and read...


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

I disagree 

It certainly “looks” like that’s what happened on the video but keep in mind that the human eye requires much less light to see than video cameras. 

In other words a human on the scene probably would have been able to see the victim Long before the image showed on the video


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> I disagree
> 
> It certainly "looks" like that's what happened on the video but keep in mind that the human eye requires much less light to see than video cameras.
> 
> In other words a human on the scene probably would have been able to see the victim Long before the image showed on the video


Again, this is untrue. I understand you were just mistaken but please don't let your posts devolve into Joker's inane BS nonsense.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Again, this is untrue. I understand you were just mistaken but please don't let your posts devolve into Joker's inane BS nonsense.


Don't take your love of robots so far that you give them unlimited passes.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> Don't take your love of robots so far that you give them unlimited passes.


If anyone had asked me which system would be the first to injure or kill, I would have pointed directly at Uber. They don't have the talent to pull this off. The poached talent they had for a short period all left because Uber is a crappy company to work for.

SDCs get zero passes from me. Telling the truth in this forum, which has been inundated with edited and altered cherrypicked articles, isn't giving them a pass.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> If anyone had asked me which system would be the first to injure or kill, I would have pointed directly at Uber. They don't have the talent to pull this off. The poached talent they had for a short period all left because Uber is a crappy company to work for.
> 
> SDCs get zero passes from me. Telling the truth isn't giving them a pass.


The irony is Uber was banking on SDCs to appease their cranky investors. Haste makes waste.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> The irony is Uber was banking on SDCs to appease their cranky investors. Haste makes waste.


Yep. I've described their efforts this way many times. Posing, a ploy, not in the running. Joker wants to lump them in with advanced systems to forward a flawed agenda. This accident, because of Uber's flawed leadership and greed, was foreseeable. I hope this is the end of it for Uber, if not voluntarily, then by legal force.



uberdriverfornow said:


> we'll believe it when we see the video
> 
> and how was it that the sdc was speeding ? is it programmed to allow for speeding ?


Yes, many are programmed to speed so as to not hamper the flow of traffic. In this situation, I see no reason it should have been speeding.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Yep. I've described their efforts this way many times. Posing, a ploy, not in the running. Joker wants to lump them in with advanced systems to forward a flawed agenda. This accident, because of Uber's flawed leadership and greed, was foreseeable. I hope this is the end of it for Uber, if not voluntarily, then by legal force.


I don't see this incident ending Uber because even if they give a couple mil to the victim's family that's no big deal to them.

I do, however, think that across the board this needs to be a wake up call to make sure the systems do not do this again. Your strong confidence in SDC companies (besides Uber) is a little weird to me, especially since you have children.

Are you really 100% sure an SDC (other than Uber) could not do this to your child? I'm not


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> Are you really 100% sure an SDC (other than Uber) could not do this to your child? I'm not


No, I'm not and I've said this here. It's one of the many misinterpreted and edited quotes by me Joker uses in his babble posts.

Would I get in a Waymo SDC? For sure. They did it the right way. Would I allow my children? Not yet.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> No, I'm not and I've said this here. It's one of the many misinterpreted and edited quotes by me Joker uses in his babble posts.
> 
> Would I get in a Waymo SDC? For sure. They did it the right way. Would I allow my children? Not yet.


You would do it but no let your kids? That doesn't really make sense


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> You would do it but no let your kids? That doesn't really make sense


Yes, I would not at first until I was satisfied it was the safer choice. It makes perfect sense to have a different threshold for risk aversion with a minor who is incapable of making these decisions than for myself who fully understands the risks.


----------



## tcaud (Jul 28, 2017)

RamzFanz said:


> Again, this is untrue. I understand you were just mistaken but please don't let your posts devolve into Joker's inane BS nonsense.


I'm backing iheartuber. His arguments are consistent with my experience, and other pics of the scene posted here support him.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

tcaud said:


> I'm backing iheartuber. His arguments are consistent with my experience, and other pics of the scene posted here support him.


This isn't a debate, the sensor package on the SDC can see people in the dark we can't. Uber failed, clearly.


----------



## tcaud (Jul 28, 2017)

The real debate comes down to two basic questions: do self-driving cars cause fewer fatalities year-over-year, and if they do, are the reductions enough that we feel safer letting them drive us than driving them? Realistically I think the blue collar masses will revolt against the prospect of giving up their own destinies (just hope the liberal parties are smart enough to choose the right side), and will force SDCs off the roads at the ballot box. The situation for us is one of perseverance despite the pressure from the push for these things as Google/Waymo/Uber et al. blow their cash on them (and try to take us down with them). So, with them on the ropes how do we keep the pressure on?


----------

